# 12" slip roll on sale!!



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone looking for a roller?? 

http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/item....t-20110302


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Jason. I just ordered one.


----------

